# Komplete



## scarboroughwa (Nov 22, 2022)

My attention has been compromised for the past 6 years, and now I'm back in the game.

Important fundamentals set back up, software updated, etc etc, looking great.

What is the story with Komplete?

Is it considered a must-have, or is it just another player in the game?


----------



## proxima (Nov 22, 2022)

Depends on what kind of music you make, and your budget.


----------



## scarboroughwa (Nov 22, 2022)

Cheers, I make bassy DnB, House, Trance, Deep house, and Pop Smoke/Kudi/Drake bassy tracks.

Not too worried about budget right now as big sales are on and I'm fine spending a decent amount as I've cleared the decks and starting afresh.

I am on Logic and have a bunch of decent plugins which should see me through, apart for the odd one missing.

I need samples though. It's a clean start.


----------



## newbreednet (Nov 23, 2022)

If you can stomach getting the Collectors Edition of Komplete, you'll not only get all the synths but also all the Maschine Expansions, which, for your chosen genres, might be hella useful...

Having said that all versions of Komplete come with at least a few of these expansions so it might be worth looking into to see if the ones you would want are in a lower tier of Komplete. 

There are loads of these things. 
"Expansions are genre-tailored sound packs full of samples, loops, presets, one-shots, and more."

See the list here:






Native Instruments







www.native-instruments.com


----------



## scarboroughwa (Nov 23, 2022)

Yes, that collector's edition is massive. Woah.

Unless I hear something otherwise, I'll work my way up to that.

What's the go with Komplete hardware?

I'm after a new controller and I see some mixed reviews for Kontrol. Different models though.

Is Kontrol good, or best looking elsewhere?


----------



## proggermusic (Nov 23, 2022)

I'd skip the NI hardware if I were you – there are many other very capable contenders in that field these days. Komplete Ultimate has been very useful to me, though, in soundtrack work. For my own creative work, I find the NI stuff really useful for drums and percussion (Battery, the various Kontakt drum libraries, etc), while I use Spectrasonics and Arturia a lot more for keyboard/synth material. 

A good musician could make great records with nothing but Komplete and Logic stock plugins, though, no doubt. We live in a wondrous age for noise-making, and our own skills are usually the main limitation.


----------



## newbreednet (Nov 23, 2022)

scarboroughwa said:


> Yes, that collector's edition is massive. Woah.
> 
> Unless I hear something otherwise, I'll work my way up to that.
> 
> ...


It really depends on what you want the hardware to do. Native Instruments (Komplete) make a piece of hardware called "Maschine" that you may have heard of, which is like drum pads for triggering samples, loops etc. They also make several 'piano-style' keyboards of various sizes, ranging from small travel-sized keyboards with synth-action keys all the way up to the 88-key fully-weighted "digital piano" type.

There are many other different companies that make MIDI controllers, though!


----------



## scarboroughwa (Nov 23, 2022)

proggermusic said:


> I'd skip the NI hardware if I were you – there are many other very capable contenders in that field these days. Komplete Ultimate has been very useful to me, though, in soundtrack work. For my own creative work, I find the NI stuff really useful for drums and percussion (Battery, the various Kontakt drum libraries, etc), while I use Spectrasonics and Arturia a lot more for keyboard/synth material.
> 
> A good musician could make great records with nothing but Komplete and Logic stock plugins, though, no doubt. We live in a wondrous age for noise-making, and our own skills are usually the main limitation.


Cheers for your view on the controllers, and the nod to Spectrasonics and Arturia.

Yes, there's a lifetime of learning, and I'm sure a freak (meant affectionally) could come along and Elon Musk all that has gone before.

With what you get today (even more so than six years ago, I see), there is nowhere to hide.


----------



## proxima (Nov 23, 2022)

Komplete is a good deal, but mostly when on sale for half off. Since a new version was just released, Black Friday this year doesn’t include the Komplete bundles. 

NI trades off 50% off sales of Komplete with 50% off update/upgrade sales. I’d start with the standard Komplete, but when it’s on sale (next summer?)

In the mean time, I don’t know what to point you towards, because your music is far from what I know. Certainly a bread and butter synth, some of which are free (Vital), and others not (eg Serum). Hopefully others can point you in the right direction.


----------



## scarboroughwa (Nov 23, 2022)

proxima said:


> Komplete is a good deal, but mostly when on sale for half off. Since a new version was just released, Black Friday this year doesn’t include the Komplete bundles.
> 
> NI trades off 50% off sales of Komplete with 50% off update/upgrade sales. I’d start with the standard Komplete, but when it’s on sale (next summer?)
> 
> In the mean time, I don’t know what to point you towards, because your music is far from what I know. Certainly a bread and butter synth, some of which are free (Vital), and others not (eg Serum). Hopefully others can point you in the right direction.


Yes, cheers. That sounds like a plan

I've got a bunch of new plugins I swept up for the current ridiculous prices, so I can blow off the cobwebs and massage my brain and creativity with those until summer for 50% off.

Thanks for that.


----------

